

Neal Stephenson on the State of Science Fiction - robdoherty2
http://www.technologyreview.com/video/428960/neal-stephenson-on-the-state-of-science-fiction

======
MaysonL
God, that's cheesy: breaking an interview like that into trivial chunks,
released weekly. My respect for technologyreview just plummeted.

In addition, the opening question: "Why is most contemporary science fiction
so debauched?" was answered long ago by Stephensons lexical neighbor Ted
Sturgeon with his law. No further response necessary, though Stephenson
politely gives one.

~~~
natep
And what are we supposed to do in order to watch all the exerpts? Follow the
entire site? No RSS feed, email subscription, anything? Pass.

------
kondro
Can't sites like this provide a transcript or a summary in addition to the
video? This is the Internet… I don't have time to stop and watch dozens of
minutes of video for a few hundred words worth of information.

~~~
CodeMage
It's especially ironic considering that they're interviewing a _writer_.

------
incision
I generally love the subjects Stephenson writes about and the specific ideas
he explores, but I find his style exhausting.

He's just so damn wordy.

~~~
CodeMage
My biggest problem with Stephenson's works is that he doesn't really finish
his books, he either just stops abruptly (e.g. "Diamond Age" or "Snow Crash")
or winds down gently, but anticlimactically (e.g. "Cryptonomicon" or
"Anathem").

I still love his books, because they're full of awesomeness and the ending
doesn't make the rest of the book crap (unlike what BioWare did to Mass Effect
with the original ME3 ending).

~~~
bsenftner
My feelings exactly. Great ideas are fun, but can you wrap it up convincingly?
Pull that off and you've got greatness...

